# can anyone build a canopy? will pay of course!!!



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

anyone out there built a 180 gallon fish tank canopy before?

I am willing to pay someone good money to help me build a good quality canopy matching my stand. it is the typical black pine stand that is sold at king ed and many other LFS. heres a quick picture for reference.

http://www.fishtail.ca/images/detailed/0/439_APF68483.jpg

exactly this one but 6 feet long and with 3 doors

looking for something very similar to..

http://overnightpetsupplies.com/med...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/A/A/ec4f32d4.jpg

please let me know!! open to all other ideas aswell.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Target (Daniel) is the guy to talk to, he does great work ....check out some of his threads


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Gordan's jumping on this one! thanks again!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't say jumping. Just looking for some challenge and opportunity to try out my fancy new toys (tools). 

Stressed out at work and taking a some time off so have some spare time - to spend $ on toys. Trust me, what I am charging will not be enough to feed my kids. Probably won't even sustain my other hobby.

No intention at all to compete with Daniel. Daniel's stands look awesome.


----------

